# custom interlago plaid



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

is it illegal to get some interlago plaid (mk5 plaid) custom woven?


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

bump.
need to know this ASAP, fellas. i'm ordering some custom woven plaid this week if it's "safe."


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

They probably own some rights to the exact design, but I doubt they would ever try to press charges if you are doing a small batch just for yourself. Now if you were having this reproduced and you were selling the knock-off at a discounted rate to line your pockets, someone would have something to say. Either way, I wanna see the final product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_They probably own some rights to the exact design, but I doubt they would ever try to press charges if you are doing a small batch just for yourself. Now if you were having this reproduced and you were selling the knock-off at a discounted rate to line your pockets, someone would have something to say. Either way, I wanna see the final product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the reply. yup, my plan was to order some for a non-car project. i'll post up pics when the fabric gets here. takes about 6 weeks to weave.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: custom interlago plaid (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_is it illegal to get some interlago plaid (mk5 plaid) custom woven?









Legal? ehhhhhh just do it, who the heck is gonna sue you anyway?


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: custom interlago plaid (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Legal? ehhhhhh just do it, who the heck is gonna sue you anyway?









haha, thanks! i'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## chefvdub (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: custom interlago plaid (GTi_Girl)*

waiting for pics lol


----------



## chefvdub (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: custom interlago plaid (chefvdub)*

pics?


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

sorry, no pics yet. the fabric is with the weaver right now and i even told him he could check it out at the dealership if he needed a better idea of what it's supposed to look like. 
i'll post pics as soon as i get the fabric, should be in by early june.


----------



## chefvdub (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

lol .... pics?


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (chefvdub)*

just picked up the fabric today from the Post Office! it's so amazing!
































it is a custom wool, woven plaid. all i did was send them a jpeg of the pattern and photos of the GTI seats. the fabric is actually quite gray though it looks dark in the photos. i haven't had a chance to compare them to a GTI seat yet but it looks pretty darn good. the cloth is even textured!
i have 10 yards of the fabric and may only be using 4 yards of it at most. the fabric is NOT upholstery grade. i intend on making some clothing out of it.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

you're so crazy ... lol


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_you're so crazy ... lol

that's hardcore for you!


----------



## DubbHatch (Dec 14, 2005)

All the VW fanboys will drool over you in a plaid mini skirt


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (DubbHatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbHatch* »_All the VW fanboys will drool over you in a plaid mini skirt

i'm not making a *mini* skirt, silly!


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_
i'm not making a *mini* skirt, silly!









too bad.


----------



## chefvdub (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

nice lol can you get a pic of it with a direct side by side to a gti ... they look pretty similar nice work getting this


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (chefvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chefvdub* »_nice lol can you get a pic of it with a direct side by side to a gti ... they look pretty similar nice work getting this 

will do but currently the fabric is with my coworker who is sewing my suit for me!








i'll have pics up ASAP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can see the real deal at WF 08. im going to wear the skirt (pending on weather) on Sunday to the show.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

This plaid you got is it ok to use in the interior? or is this for clothing?? 
can you tell me were you got this also?? i ma trying to find this to do my headliner..


----------



## michaelss (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (jaso028)*

i have the same questions


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (jaso028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaso028* »_This plaid you got is it ok to use in the interior? or is this for clothing?? 
can you tell me were you got this also?? i ma trying to find this to do my headliner.. 

the fabric i purchased is NOT for use in cars. it's only 10 oz so it's very light and it's not UV protected. they do have other thicknesses and you can order upholstery/car safe materials but it is more expensive.
IM me for details as to where i ordered it.


----------



## ginsy (Jan 28, 2007)

make a bikini out of it and get some girl to stand next to your car all day at WF.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (ginsy)*

^^^^ Where's a moderator when you need one?


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_^^^^ Where's a moderator when you need one?









yea no kidding!








oh well... 
*mini update:* getting the final fittings of my suit today! i have about 5 yards leftover and i'm willing to sell some so if anyone's interested please PM me.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

what a sweet idea!


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*

i got my suit today! 
didn't have a cable/card reader for the camera so here are some crummy pics from my cell phone.
























i'll be wearing it sunday, at the show! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i do have about 3 yards left if people are interested but it will be expensive. just IM/PM me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

Looks good Yvo!!! I am sure I will see you walking around in it at Waterfest.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_



















sweetest mod ive seen this year.
well done!


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

went to waterfest this past weekend. blazing hot so i only got this one pic of me in front of gregory... sorry, i'm no model.


















_Modified by GTi_Girl at 4:35 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## 'Hassan' (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_ ... sorry, i'm no model.










I think the guy in the background (blue shirt) would disagree


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

that rocks.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_went to waterfest this past weekend. blazing hot so i only got this one pic of me in front of gregory... 

well done... I remember back when folks just showed up to a VW show. This building a custom dress specifically for a VW show brings it up a huge notch in the level of sophistication... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_
well done... I remember back when folks just showed up to a VW show. This building a custom dress specifically for a VW show brings it up a huge notch in the level of sophistication... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks! i just wish it wasn't so hot, otherwise i would've worn the entire suit all day. oh well. it was definitely fun!


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

holy crap that is awesome
two thumbs way up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GKSRGTI (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

That is soo hot!. Takes showing your car to a new level. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great idea!


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: ('Hassan')*


_Quote, originally posted by *’Hassan’* »_
I think the guy in the background (blue shirt) would disagree









As do I


----------



## mike_04jetta (Feb 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the fabric looks great, but to clarify, VW owns the likeness rights of the fabric, hence why you can't find it anywhere. I did track down the company who makes it, and they said they would sell it for about $600/yard, as per what the contract states they can sell it for.
Can you IM me where you got the fabric from though, as I would love you do some work to my mk4 with it. It is light enough that it wouldn't be considered exactly the same, and therefore it would be fine. (I'm thinking headline and pillars etc.)


----------



## quattro12453 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That is awesome.


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_went to waterfest this past weekend. blazing hot so i only got this one pic of me in front of gregory... sorry, i'm no model.

















_Modified by GTi_Girl at 4:35 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (quattro12453)*

more pics of the suit.



PM/email me for info about ordering. i got an email from my contact recently and he said they're retaining the pattern in case others want to order it.
*REMEMBER: i ordered apparel grade, which is not thick enough/durable enough for automotive use.* my contact can help you decide which type you need.
i'm sorry i'm not posting his info directly on here. i'm just being cautious.


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

ca
_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_just picked up the fabric today from the Post Office! it's so amazing!

it is a custom wool, woven plaid. all i did was send them a jpeg of the pattern and photos of the GTI seats. the fabric is actually quite gray though it looks dark in the photos. i haven't had a chance to compare them to a GTI seat yet but it looks pretty darn good. the cloth is even textured!
i have 10 yards of the fabric and may only be using 4 yards of it at most. the fabric is NOT upholstery grade. i intend on making some clothing out of it. 

Can they make it in upholstery grade?


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (mkivwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkivwagon* »_ca
Can they make it in upholstery grade?

yes, but it is more expensive.


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

do you know what the pricing is?


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (mkivwagon)*

I misplaced that info. Could you pm me again please? Thanks


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (GKSRGTI)*

very cool and original idea....i dig that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (mkivwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkivwagon* »_I misplaced that info. Could you pm me again please? Thanks

PM sent. good luck!


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

I got the info and saved it this time. Thanks again.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (mkivwagon)*

wow yvo. that suit is sooo damn pimp. diggin the mohawkish hair style with that suit. if only more women were that enthusiastic about vw's


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfzGangVR6* »_wow yvo. that suit is sooo damn pimp. diggin the mohawkish hair style with that suit. if only more women were that enthusiastic about vw's
















thanks! you'd be surprised how many female enthusiast there really are...


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

i used to date one.








you heading out to winterjam this year? i'd love to see that suit in person and/or what else you have up your creative sleeves


----------



## greygtis (Mar 28, 2010)

*hi*

were did you get that plaid from the grey with the red in it


----------

